# Claiming Partner's Point (189) - All Questions



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I have applied for 189 (under 261313) on 6-march-19 with 75 points and 190 NSW with 80 points. However, now looking at the current trend of EOI movement i am thinking of claiming 5 additional points for partner's skill. I have few questions/doubts and i will be highly grateful if you could answer below questions:

1) My wife is an electronics engineer (but no relevant experience) and an MBA finance with 4 years of relevant experience. Both the codes electronics engineer and accountant (general) are in same skills list as mine. So i can claim 5 points with any of the positive skills assessment (electronics engineer or accountant)?

2) Is an MBA finance degree (from India) is enough to get the positive skills assessment from CPA? If any member with past experience could comment.
We want to go ahead with the accountant skill assessment as turnaround time as well as fees are quite low when compared to EA.

3) Do we need to show relevant experience as well to claim partner's point? as my wife doesn't have experience as electronics engineer but she has 4 years of experience as financial analyst (accountant general) so should i go ahead with accountant? Though, i have checked website of Engineers Australia and CPA both and for skills assessment they don't need relevant experience (like ACS)

4) and most important - on DOHA site i found following rules 
Partner skills

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

a) were under 45 years old
b) had competent English
c) had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation
d) had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation, and the assessment wasn’t for a Subclass 485 visa.

If i understand the highlighted text correctly, i can claim partners point now and i only have to show evidence when i am invited to apply, is this understanding correct? or should i get the positive skills assessment before claiming partner's point in my EOI?

This will make a great difference as i will lose 5 points from 1 Nov because of age and want to have an invite in hand hopefully before that.

Please provide you inputs on above questions. any other comments/suggestions are also most welcome


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 (under 261313) on 6-march-19 with 75 points and 190 NSW with 80 points. However, now looking at the current trend of EOI movement i am thinking of claiming 5 additional points for partner's skill. I have few questions/doubts and i will be highly grateful if you could answer below questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Akshay.

Hope you get the answers to your queries. Unfortunately, I can't answer any of your questions; rather I have a question for you.

My wife to be has also been working as a financial analyst/manager in a bank for 4 years. Her qualifications are B Sc. IT and MBA in Marketing.

I was thinking of getting her assessed as a Financial Investment Manager or a Financial Institution Branch Manager but both of them aren't a part of the MLTSSL.

Are you sure we can get our respective spouses assessed as an Accountant (General)? Do the roles and responsibilities match?


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi Kunsal,

I am no expert on this but can comment based on my research on the same in last few days. If you check CPA (assessing authority for accountants) website, they have mentioned a list of subjects that must be covered in someone's degree to have a positive assessment. So you can check the transcript (MBA) with that list and figure out yourself but for a marketing MBA i doubt that list will match . 

BSC IT might have landed you a positive assessment from ACS but you will need atleast 2 years of relevant experience to show. 

So, i think you are also in a tricky situation like me!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 (under 261313) on 6-march-19 with 75 points and 190 NSW with 80 points. However, now looking at the current trend of EOI movement i am thinking of claiming 5 additional points for partner's skill. I have few questions/doubts and i will be highly grateful if you could answer below questions:
> 
> ...


1. YES

2. No idea

3. No experience necessary as long as she gets positive assessment from the skills assessment agency
See the website of the agencies for their experience requirements to give a positive assessment 

4. You can claim points only when you fulfill all the 4 conditions. So get the skills assessment and English score in hand and then only claim points

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi Kunsal,
> 
> I am no expert on this but can comment based on my research on the same in last few days. If you check CPA (assessing authority for accountants) website, they have mentioned a list of subjects that must be covered in someone's degree to have a positive assessment. So you can check the transcript (MBA) with that list and figure out yourself but for a marketing MBA i doubt that list will match .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response, Akshay.

Yes, seems I too am in a tricky situation. Been looking for a way for some days now to get 5 points from my partner's qualification and experience.

Just a quick question, to get a positive assessment from CPA or any other assessing authority, can either a qualification assessment or an experience assessment suffice or do I have to get both the qualification and the experience assessed?


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. YES
> 
> 2. No idea
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for replying, your are the savior 
Will start working on point 4) asap


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. YES
> 
> 2. No idea
> 
> ...





kunsal said:


> Thanks for the quick response, Akshay.
> 
> Yes, seems I too am in a tricky situation. Been looking for a way for some days now to get 5 points from my partner's qualification and experience.
> 
> Just a quick question, to get a positive assessment from CPA or any other assessing authority, can either a qualification assessment or an experience assessment suffice or do I have to get both the qualification and the experience assessed?


As NB replied to my question (you can also check CPA website) it is a sequential process for Accountants. First you need to get the skill assessment done (that is based on education) if that is positive then only you can apply for employment
assessment. To claim partner's point employment assessment is not necessary in this case. 
On that other hand, for ACS assessment you need both education and relevant work to get a positive result. So by default you have to show both.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

akshaypuri05 said:


> As NB replied to my question (you can also check CPA website) it is a sequential process for Accountants. First you need to get the skill assessment done (that is based on education) if that is positive then only you can apply for employment
> assessment. To claim partner's point employment assessment is not necessary in this case.
> On that other hand, for ACS assessment you need both education and relevant work to get a positive result. So by default you have to show both.


Thanks Akshay for the information. 

I'm doing some research on the matter. Will take the help of the forum by creating a new thread.


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello,

Could someone please help me in understanding if I can claim partner points-
My wife has BE degree in Electronics and Communications. However, her work experience is in HR and Support field, hence totally unrelated. She has a total work experience of 4 years 8 months. But her last job was in 2014, so she has been unemployed for the last 5 years. 
What are our chances, when it comes to claiming spouse points? Is it possible that we can submit for skill assessment of her degree alone, without considering her work experience as it is not related? 
I am the primary applicant - 233211 Civil engineer. 
Both our job codes fall in the same category. 

Please help! 

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arunaravind said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please help me in understanding if I can claim partner points-
> My wife has BE degree in Electronics and Communications. However, her work experience is in HR and Support field, hence totally unrelated. She has a total work experience of 4 years 8 months. But her last job was in 2014, so she has been unemployed for the last 5 years.
> ...


You have to get her skills assessment done to claim spouse points
Just having her degree assessed, will not help you 

1. Identify the Anzsco code that meets her RnR the best 
2. Then check the requirements of the code to get a positive assessment 
3. Then see if she meets it or not

Cheers


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you so much for your response. 
I just have a doubt here. So, how about her work experience which is unrelated to her degree? Is that considered?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arunaravind said:


> Thank you so much for your response.
> I just have a doubt here. So, how about her work experience which is unrelated to her degree? Is that considered?


As i said, you have to check the requirement of the skills assessment agency 
For example in ACS if your degree is not related, 6 years of experience is deducted and you are given a positive assessment 

So follow the steps given in my previous post

Also, please use the quote button when replying..it makes it easier to understand the context 

Cheers


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks again for your response. I will try my luck! 



NB said:


> Arunaravind said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for your response.
> ...


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi All,

Please let me know your thoughts on this:

Facts:
I would be filing my EOI this month as I am awaiting my Skill Assessment from ACS. 
I have a total of 70 points.
My wife is a Primary Teacher and her Job Code is not in the same SOL as mine, hence I can not claim partner 5 points in present scenario.

Hearsay: Post November changes I have heard that 10 points would be awarded to the applicant with a skilled spouse(Assessment Done) and has competent english. 

Question: Does anyone have a clear understanding here if the above scenario would be applicable post November(where applicant & spouse should be in the same SOL) or would they be seeking applicants with spouses who are skilled and their job code could be from any list ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iamparikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts on this:
> 
> ...


Even now, if your wife is In STSOL, you can claim points under 190 but not under 189
I presume that the same rule will continue post November 

Cheers


----------



## RichaBhardwaj (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to get her skills assessment done to claim spouse points
> Just having her degree assessed, will not help you
> 
> 1. Identify the Anzsco code that meets her RnR the best
> ...


Hi Experts

I have a similar query.
I am aspiring for 189 category and I will be the primary applicant. I want to claim points for my partner. (Secondary applicant)

- He has done BSc IT (Honors) and one year Multimedia course from Arena Multimedia.
- Has experience of approx 3 years in Media/TV Channels.
- His experience is from year 2007 - 2010

I want to apply for his assessment for job code : 261211 Multimedia Specialist

Is it possible for him to get positive assessment considering that his relevant experience was from 2007-2010 only.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RichaBhardwaj said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have a similar query.
> I am aspiring for 189 category and I will be the primary applicant. I want to claim points for my partner. (Secondary applicant)
> ...


Did his RnR meet the following ? Roles and responsibilities when he was working in the media channel 

Description of Employment Duties:
• analyzing, designing and developing Internet sites applying a mixture of artistry and creativity with software programming and scripting languages and interfacing with operating environments
• designing and developing digital animations, imaging, presentations, games, audio and video clips, and Internet applications using multimedia software, tools and utilities, interactive graphics and programming languages
• communicating with network specialists regarding web-related issues, such as security and hosting websites, to control and enforce Internet and web server security, space allocation, user access, business continuity, website backup and disaster recovery planning
• designing, developing and integrating computer code with other specialized inputs, such as image files, audio files and scripting languages, to produce, maintain and support websites
• assisting in analyzing, specifying and developing Internet strategies, web-based methodologies and development plans

Cheers


----------



## RichaBhardwaj (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Does his RnR meet the following ?
> 
> Description of Employment Duties:
> • analyzing, designing and developing Internet sites applying a mixture of artistry and creativity with software programming and scripting languages and interfacing with operating environments
> ...


Not exact match. But yes 30-40% match. But this experience is from 2007-2010 only. After that he has experience in Sales and that too after a gap of 4 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RichaBhardwaj said:


> Not exact match. But yes 30-40% match. But this experience is from 2007-2010 only. After that he has experience in Sales and that too after a gap of 4 years.


Atleast 66% required rather should be 70% to be on the safe side

So not possible as far as I can see without even considering all the other drawbacks of education and more then 10 years old experience 

Try to explore his sales experience to get a positive assessment in the relevant Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## RichaBhardwaj (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Atleast 66% required rather should be 70% to be on the safe side
> 
> So not possible as far as I can see without even considering all the other drawbacks of education and more then 10 years old experience
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick response sir but if I get RnR matched to the Media Specialist from his organization then can we consider it a positive case ?

And wanted to confirm on another case, where I submit his non-relevant experience - Experience in TV Channels , Sales etc. Will it not result in positive assessment ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RichaBhardwaj said:


> Thanks for your quick response sir but if I get RnR matched to the Media Specialist from his organization then can we consider it a positive case ?
> 
> And wanted to confirm on another case, where I submit his non-relevant experience - Experience in TV Channels , Sales etc. Will it not result in positive assessment ?


You should not go for a fabricated RnR
If there is an employment verification, you will be in serious trouble
DHA is very strict nowadays 

I have no idea about your other questions 
You will probably need to consult an agent to get your questions answered 

Cheers


----------



## RichaBhardwaj (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks NB for your response.


----------



## m.mohamedyusuff (Sep 22, 2018)

Dear Experts,

Since this topic has been extended to discuss about everyone's query, let me add mine too here to discuss about the possibilities of my wife's skill assessment.

My wife holds a Bachelor Degree in English Language & Literature (B.A English) from India and also holds a Fundamental Certificate in Early Childhood Care Education (FECCE - 4 months part time course) from Singapore. She had worked as a Primary Teacher for 2 years in India, and 1.5 years as Preschool Assistant Teacher in Singapore. I understand from AITSL that the minimum requirement to qualify for an assessment is to either have a 4 Years Degree in Education or 3 years Any Degree with 1 Year Post Graduate in Education along with IELTS 8877 band, and Level 3 Certificate for Early Childhood (If I'm correct). 

Though she doesn't meet the minimum qualifications, with her work experiences, does she have a chance to get positive assessment from AITSL?

Has anyone had relevant experiences in the past with AITSL assessment?

Thanks in advance.

Yusuff.


----------



## Cool123 (Mar 16, 2019)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 (under 261313) on 6-march-19 with 75 points and 190 NSW with 80 points. However, now looking at the current trend of EOI movement i am thinking of claiming 5 additional points for partner's skill. I have few questions/doubts and i will be highly grateful if you could answer below questions:
> 
> ...


Hi, My case is also same. My wife has MBA finance degree from India, but not having any experience. My occupation code is 261313. Which occupation code you will suggest me for skill assessment of my spouse? Please guide me here.


----------



## axanup (Sep 5, 2017)

akshaypuri05 said:


> As NB replied to my question (you can also check CPA website) it is a sequential process for Accountants. First you need to get the skill assessment done (that is based on education) if that is positive then only you can apply for employment
> assessment. To claim partner's point employment assessment is not necessary in this case.
> On that other hand, for ACS assessment you need both education and relevant work to get a positive result. So by default you have to show both.


To claim partner's point employment assessment is not necessary in this case - does it mean only education assessment is enough for claiming partner points?

Also, if the spouse has only 1 year of relevant employment experience - will I still be able to claim partner points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

axanup said:


> To claim partner's point employment assessment is not necessary in this case - does it mean only education assessment is enough for claiming partner points?
> 
> Also, if the spouse has only 1 year of relevant employment experience - will I still be able to claim partner points?


Your spouse need to get a positive skills assessment in a Anzsco code which is under MLTSSL for you to claim points under 189 
The requirements of experience required to get a positive skills assessment varies between Anzsco codes and the agency

So once you have identified the Anzsco code, your spouse would like to apply under, then you can check the requirements for that code and determine if she would get a positive assessment or not

Cheers


----------



## axanup (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Your spouse need to get a positive skills assessment in a Anzsco code which is under MLTSSL for you to claim points under 189
> The requirements of experience required to get a positive skills assessment varies between Anzsco codes and the agency
> 
> So once you have identified the Anzsco code, your spouse would like to apply under, then you can check the requirements for that code and determine if she would get a positive assessment or not
> ...


Thanks for the clarity.


----------



## m.mohamedyusuff (Sep 22, 2018)

m.mohamedyusuff said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Since this topic has been extended to discuss about everyone's query, let me add mine too here to discuss about the possibilities of my wife's skill assessment.
> 
> ...


I think my query has been missed to notice. Could some experts please shed some light on my query?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

m.mohamedyusuff said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Since this topic has been extended to discuss about everyone's query, let me add mine too here to discuss about the possibilities of my wife's skill assessment.
> 
> ...


You are asking something which you very well know is not possible 
There is no ambiguity 
That’s why no one is responding 

Cheers


----------



## m.mohamedyusuff (Sep 22, 2018)

NB said:


> You are asking something which you very well know is not possible
> There is no ambiguity
> That’s why no one is responding
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks NB. These are just my findings, and wanted to get it confirmed from someone who had a similar experience, but unfortunately, I'm being the only one so far, and as you said, it is clearly not possible to get my wife's skill assessed with positive outcome from AITSL, so I have to wait with 75 points to get invited by November this year.

Thanks for your reply. 

Cheers.

----------------------------------------
189 - 75
ANZSCO: 261313
DOE: 9 July 2019
Age: 30 points (until Dec 7)
Edu: 15 points
Work: 10 points (15 in Nov 2020)
PTE: 20 points (9 July 2019)

190 - 75 + 5 (SS)
Applied for all states.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

m.mohamedyusuff said:


> Thanks NB. These are just my findings, and wanted to get it confirmed from someone who had a similar experience, but unfortunately, I'm being the only one so far, and as you said, it is clearly not possible to get my wife's skill assessed with positive outcome from AITSL, so I have to wait with 75 points to get invited by November this year.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Aitsl has other categories for assessment also
See if she can fit in any one of those ?
Speak to some migration agents 
They may have some ace up their sleeve

Cheers


----------



## m.mohamedyusuff (Sep 22, 2018)

Sure, thanks for that. Let me take a look at their portal to find more.

Thanks again mate.

Cheers.


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Cool123 said:


> Hi, My case is also same. My wife has MBA finance degree from India, but not having any experience. My occupation code is 261313. Which occupation code you will suggest me for skill assessment of my spouse? Please guide me here.


Hi, 

Even i am not 100% sure about this, but in my case i am thinking of 221111 (accountant general) for my spouse's skill assessment. You can go to CPA website and look for the qualifications required (subject studied) for positive skill assessment. In my knowledge work experience is not needed to get a positive skills assessment for accountant (general).

Thanks


----------



## Cool123 (Mar 16, 2019)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even i am not 100% sure about this, but in my case i am thinking of 221111 (accountant general) for my spouse's skill assessment. You can go to CPA website and look for the qualifications required (subject studied) for positive skill assessment. In my knowledge work experience is not needed to get a positive skills assessment for accountant (general).
> 
> Thanks


How many marks are required in PTE in order to get postive CPA assessment? Have you applied for CPA assessment? If yes, can you please help me in documentation?


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi All,

I am the primary applicant with 70 points (189 visa), job code - 262112(MLTSS).

My spouse is a Primary Teacher (STSL) and has experience is close to 4 years in her job working for various schools in Delhi/NCR. She did her B.A.(Eng Hons) - 3 years and B.Ed - 1 Year and a 2 year Diploma.

The primary assessing body for Teachers is AITSL, and as per the information I have gathered through Expat Forum and other online research, hardly anyone in India has got a positive skill assessment result from AITSL as they have a stringent clause of 45 days of supervised teaching during the course to meet Australian Teaching Standards.

Now, my questions:
1. Can I get my spouse assessed on the basis of her graduation for any other generic job code and get a positive skill assessment ?
2. If Yes, Can I claim points for that after November changes kick in ? 
3. Do we both have to be on the same SOL to claim points for 189 visa after 16 November ?

Looking forward to your responses...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spouse English Competency*

Hi,

Does anyone has a letter format for a college to prove the spouse English competency?

Regards,
Amit


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

toakagrawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone has a letter format for a college to prove the spouse English competency?
> 
> ...


I found the following format on the forum sometime back. Below text should be printed on College official letter head, stamps and signature from authority are also required i think:

This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of [Candidate Name]. [He/She] was a student of the [University/College Name], from [From Date] to [To Date], and completed her [Degree Name] in [Course Name] bearing register no: [Registration Number]. The details of the subjects studied are available in [her/his] mark sheets.

The medium of the study was in ENGLISH during the complete tenure of the full course. She has good oral and written communication skills in English.


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

akshaypuri05 said:


> I found the following format on the forum sometime back. Below text should be printed on College official letter head, stamps and signature from authority are also required i think:
> 
> This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of [Candidate Name]. [He/She] was a student of the [University/College Name], from [From Date] to [To Date], and completed her [Degree Name] in [Course Name] bearing register no: [Registration Number]. The details of the subjects studied are available in [her/his] mark sheets.
> 
> The medium of the study was in ENGLISH during the complete tenure of the full course. She has good oral and written communication skills in English.


Thank you very much.


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

iamparikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am the primary applicant with 70 points (189 visa), job code - 262112(MLTSS).
> 
> ...



Can someone look into my queries.

Has anyone got themselves or their spouse’s skill assessment by AITSL and got a positive result?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iamparikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am the primary applicant with 70 points (189 visa), job code - 262112(MLTSS).
> 
> ...


1. I don’t see any path
2. No
3. If you want to claim points under 189, spouse has to be in MLTSSL 

However, you can claim 5 points for English from Nov, in both 189/190 without skills assessment if she gets a competent score

Cheers


----------



## Vinuyash (Sep 17, 2019)

Can anyone help me in understanding in claiming partner points for 189 visa.

Myself the primary holder with (261312 Developer Programmer- MLTSSL) with Electronics and communication engineering having 8 years work exp in India and 1 year in Australia. 

My wife has BE degree in computer science engineering and 4 years of work experience as a software tester (so 261313 Software Tester - Combined list of eligible skilled occupations) 

I have PTE 20 points and applied for ACS verification.

Clarifications on ACS:
Do partner skill verification is required? if so, how much points I can claim?

Clarification on 189 Visa:
Both our job codes falls in a different category? will that be a problem for claiming partner visa?
A partner should give PTE is that mandatory? 

(As we already have 75 points without partner PTE. Please suggest should I need to wait for partner points (5/10) then apply for 189 visa.?

If I get partner points which is th right time to apply (before November 2019 or after November 2019) 

Please help!

Thanks,
Vinod Yashas


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vinuyash said:


> Can anyone help me in understanding in claiming partner points for 189 visa.
> 
> Myself the primary holder with (261312 Developer Programmer- MLTSSL) with Electronics and communication engineering having 8 years work exp in India and 1 year in Australia.
> 
> ...


Software tester is 261314 not 261313
You have to be very careful in quoting Anzsco codes or you will get wrong answers

If your wife did automated testing, she can get assessed under 261313 as software engineer 
If not, she can get assessed under 261314
If you want to claim spouse points, she has to get a positive skills assessment and competent English score

Under 261313, you can claim spouse points under 189 and 190 both
Under 261314 you can claim spouse points only under 190 
Skilled spouse points are 5 currently but will go upto 10 from 16 November 

You can submit your application right away and add the spouse points as and when she becomes eligible 
I hope you are aware that You can claim 5 points for spouse English without any skills assessment if she has a competent English score from 16 nov 


Cheers


----------



## Vinuyash (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you, for clarifications.

My wife worked in automation testing but the designation they are given is Senior Software Test Engineer. Can we get assessed under 261313? Will, there will be any problem? What is the proof we have to submit for ACS.
We have already got a letter with roles and responsibilities from a company with letterhead and some automation testing points mentioned in the letter.

And, First company she worked for automation project but as per company, they have given a designation as a software test engineer. 
What is the proof we can submit for that for ACS?
And moreover, the company is closed and we got her colleague contact but she works in different company. Can we get statutory attested from her colleague?

For your above answer - Under 261314 you can claim spouse points only under 190
IF she has to get a positive skills assessment and competent English score can we able to apply in 189??

Hoping im disturbing you lot.

Thanks,
Vinod Yash


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vinuyash said:


> Thank you, for clarifications.
> 
> My wife worked in automation testing but the designation they are given is Senior Software Test Engineer. Can we get assessed under 261313? Will, there will be any problem? What is the proof we have to submit for ACS.
> We have already got a letter with roles and responsibilities from a company with letterhead and some automation testing points mentioned in the letter.
> ...


Whether she will get a positive assessment under software engineer or not, will depend on the assessor in ACS
But based on what you have written the chances are there
It’s a risk worth taking 
Unless she gets a positive assessment under 261313 , she cannot be a primary applicant under 189 and neither can you claim spouse points
You can get a colleague SD also if the company is closed

It is the RNR which is important and not the designation 
But make sure that you don’t fabricate the RnR just to get a positive assessment 
You should have experience letter and salary slips etc.
Read the ACS guidelines to understand what all you need to apply for ACS assessment 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

Also go through this thread carefully 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Vinuyash said:


> Thank you, for clarifications.
> 
> My wife worked in automation testing but the designation they are given is Senior Software Test Engineer. Can we get assessed under 261313? Will, there will be any problem? What is the proof we have to submit for ACS.
> We have already got a letter with roles and responsibilities from a company with letterhead and some automation testing points mentioned in the letter.
> ...


Hi Vinuyash,

Reading about your case, I would like to have a discussion with you on some things regarding spouse skill assessment.

Myself an Electrical engineer and the primary applicant, whereas my spouse is an Electronics and Communications engineer graduate with 30 months experience in India in an MNC dealing with vehicle automation works. She is pursuing her masters in Australia right now.

The confusion I am facing now is that her designation in the company was 'Software Engineer' even though the work she did was related to embedded system and testing stuff in MATLAB and all. Her appointment letter mentions her designation as a 'Graduate Engineer Trainee', and her experience letter mentions 'Software Engineer'.

I consulted with an agent, who advised to prepare 3 CDRs explaining her academic project (which is electronics based) and work experience emphasising the electronics related work she did in her professional career and submit to EA under ANZSCO:233411 Electronics Engineer.

I was planning to get a specific role and responsibility letter from her company (since her experience cum relieving letter only specifies her designation and salary at the time of relieving) with her electronics-related role highlighted so EA can understand that though her designation was Software Engineer, she worked on Electronics related stuff.

Any light you can shed on this please Vinuyash/NB?

__________________
ANZSCO: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)

Points: 75 (Age: 30 | English: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10)
EA Submitted: 3 June 2019 | EA +ve Result: 29 August 2019
PTE (1st Attempt) Date: 12 May 2019 | PTE Score: (L 79, R 79, S 83, W 81)
EOI (189 & 190 VIC): 30 August 2019 |


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

VineethViswan said:


> Hi Vinuyash,
> 
> Reading about your case, I would like to have a discussion with you on some things regarding spouse skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Any expertise can clarify?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

VineethViswan said:


> Hi Vinuyash,
> 
> Reading about your case, I would like to have a discussion with you on some things regarding spouse skill assessment.
> 
> ...


The roles and responsibilities have to strongly match the ANZSCO u r applying for, designation is irrelevant.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> The roles and responsibilities have to strongly match the ANZSCO u r applying for, designation is irrelevant.


Ok. Thank you.


----------



## Vinuyash (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

Urgent help required.

My wife got a statutory declaration from India with ex-colleague on E stamp paper and did a notary.

Now we stay in Sydney and applying for ACS for my wife. 

Do we need to get attested in Indian embassy here also or just a JP signature is enough for E stamp paper(Notary is done).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vinuyash said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Urgent help required.
> 
> ...


Once a notary is done in india, it does not even require a JP signature again
You can scan it as it is

Cheers


----------



## Vinuyash (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you NB.
Did you check there is a latest update to ACS guidelines.

More changes for people who submitting statutory declaration or affidavit.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vinuyash said:


> Thank you NB.
> Did you check there is a latest update to ACS guidelines.
> 
> More changes for people who submitting statutory declaration or affidavit.


Yes , I did 
BTW , some of The changes are applicable for reference letters also

Good thing that ACS is plugging the holes
Cheers


----------



## Vinuyash (Sep 17, 2019)

Just a clarification

In claiming partner points for 189 PR 

Below mentioned all 3 points are mandatory ? Or if partner any one of these is enough ?

My partner should be aged Under 45
My partner has competent English ability
My partner can pass skill assessment In an occupation on the applicable Skilled occupations list of my subclass.

Because, one of my friends partner has skilled occupation list without partner PTE is this valid .?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vinuyash said:


> Just a clarification
> 
> In claiming partner points for 189 PR
> 
> ...


Nope

All 3 conditions have to be met
There is no ifs and buts

After 16 Nov you may be able to claim 5 points for spouse competent English only if she doesn’t have skills assessment , but without competent English, bad luck. No points 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm actually freaking out. I have am on 80 points, with EOI on the 10th of september. from november I'll have 90 points (single). My graduate visa expires on the 30th of January.

If my 485 expires and I still haven't received an invitation, does that mean that when I get an invitation once I'm offshore, I won't be eligible for a bridging visa?

Do you guys reckon I have chance to get an invitation? currently they are only giving invitations to 85 and 90 pointers in my profession.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> I'm actually freaking out. I have am on 80 points, with EOI on the 10th of september. from november I'll have 90 points (single). My graduate visa expires on the 30th of January.
> 
> If my 485 expires and I still haven't received an invitation, does that mean that when I get an invitation once I'm offshore, I won't be eligible for a bridging visa?
> 
> Do you guys reckon I have chance to get an invitation? currently they are only giving invitations to 85 and 90 pointers in my profession.


If you are offshore, you won’t get a Bridging visa

Cheers


----------



## akjsap29 (Jan 10, 2020)

*Both Self and Partner submitting EOIs.*

Hi Guys,

As of now we are waiting with 85 points for 189 and 90 points for 190 VIC with 261312 ANZSCO code. My wife is the primary applicant and we are in the queue from 30th Oct 2019.

1) Is there any point if I apply myself as a primary applicant for 190 VIC with score being 75 point. The only reason for this thought is I am working for an Australia based company and was thinking if that will have any positive edge.

2) Also, if the ACS is not expired (2yrs) and my wife working for the same company can we claim additional 5 points if her experience cross 8+ yrs or do we need to re-apply for ACS. 

Appreciate your expert advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akjsap29 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As of now we are waiting with 85 points for 189 and 90 points for 190 VIC with 261312 ANZSCO code. My wife is the primary applicant and we are in the queue from 30th Oct 2019.
> 
> ...


1. If you have completed all the assessment and English test, then submit the EOI
What do you have to lose

2. If she is working for the same company, job, designation, location and RnR, then she can claim points without reassessment with minimal risk
If even one of the above changes, she should get reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> I'm actually freaking out. I have am on 80 points, with EOI on the 10th of september. from november I'll have 90 points (single). My graduate visa expires on the 30th of January.
> 
> If my 485 expires and I still haven't received an invitation, does that mean that when I get an invitation once I'm offshore, I won't be eligible for a bridging visa?
> 
> Do you guys reckon I have chance to get an invitation? currently they are only giving invitations to 85 and 90 pointers in my profession.


You will not get a bridging visa if you are offshore 

Cheers


----------



## akjsap29 (Jan 10, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. If you have completed all the assessment and English test, then submit the EOI
> What do you have to lose
> 
> 2. If she is working for the same company, job, designation, location and RnR, then she can claim points without reassessment with minimal risk
> ...


Thanks for your advise.


----------

